
Tesla Model 3 to challenge BMW 3 Series - antr
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/tesla/87867/tesla-model-3-to-challenge-bmw-3-series-world-exclusive
======
Shivetya
More interesting than a promised car is the range boost for roadsters that is
upcoming, if the pack sizes are similar then that would be a decent
improvement across the years.

still the new III is dependent on the gigafactory coming online so that gives
them a built in delay they can rely on

